# Couple for Dinner



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Took the grandson out for a one day fishing trip. We kept a couple for dinner.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A couple fattys!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice dinner!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great looking rainbows. I love it when they have fins.


----------

